# Fehlermeldung Webvisio



## Philipp00 (5. Aug 2020)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich bin neu im Bereich Java.
Im Anhang seht ihr die Fehlermeldung die mein Webbrowser heraus gibt sobald ich die Seite aufrufe.
Kann jemand etwas weiterhelfen,


----------



## kneitzel (5. Aug 2020)

1. Das ist JavaScript und nicht java
2. Schau dir das Project.js an, zeile 4040 ist svg null.
Wieso weshalb warum musst du wissen, wenn du es entwickelt hast....


----------

